# fischerprüfung 2009



## SDZ84 (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich bin vor kurzem nach Heidelberg gezogen und möchte hier meine Fischerprüfung ablegen. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen, wann und wo die Vorbereitungskurse zur Prüfung stattfinden.
Danke im vorraus

SDZ84


----------



## crazyFish (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: fischerprüfung 2009*

Willkommen im Board, viel Spaß hier,

ist zwar nicht mein Bundesland, aber meist erfährst du im örtlichen Angelladen über das Thema am meisten.

Viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung,
crazyFish


----------



## chris_k (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: fischerprüfung 2009*

Hallo.

Wir veranstalten dieses Jahr wieder einen Vorbereitungskurs in Weinheim. Anschliesend kannst du die Prüfung ablegen.
Mail mir nächste woche mal dann hab ich evt. weitere Infos.
Grüsse Christian


----------

